# The Boxtrolls On Blu-ray and DVD January 20th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FROM THE CREATORS OF ACADEMY AWARD®-NOMINATED FILMS CORALINE AND PARANORMAN COMES THE MAGICALLY ANIMATED MOVIE EVENT OF THE SEASON!

THE BOXTROLLS



ON DIGITAL HD DECEMBER 23, 2014



AND ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK AND DVD JANUARY 20, 2015 FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT


Universal City, California, November 18, 2014 – Heroes come in all shapes and sizes in the family event movie The Boxtrolls. Starring, in voice performance, Academy Award winner Ben Kingsley, Isaac Hempstead Wright (Game of Thrones), and Elle Fanning (Maleficent), the new movie from animation studio LAIKA, the makers of the Academy Award®-nominated Coraline and ParaNorman, comes to Blu-ray™ 3D and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack including Blu-ray, DVD & DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet on January 20, 2015 from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. The Boxtrolls will also be available on Digital HD December 23, 2014, just in time for the holidays.


Quirky, mischievous and good-hearted, the Boxtrolls are unique creatures who have lovingly raised a human boy named Eggs in a fantastical charming cavern below the bustling streets of Cheesebridge. But when the evil Archibald Snatcher schemes to capture Eggs’ family, it’s up to Eggs and his feisty new friend Winnie to save the Boxtrolls!


Based upon the book Here Be Monsters! The Boxtrolls voice cast also includes Academy Award® nominee Toni Collette, Jared Harris (Mad Men), Nick Frost (The World’s End), Richard Ayoade (The Watch), Tracy Morgan (30 Rock), and Simon Pegg (Shaun of the Dead).




The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack and Blu-ray™ 3D Combo Pack include a Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD with UltraViolet™.

•	Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6x the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound. 

•	DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away. 

•	DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets you watch movies anywhere, on any device. Users can instantly stream or download movies to watch on iPad®, iPhone®, Android™, smart TVs, connected Blu-ray™ players, game consoles and more. 


Bonus Features Exclusive to Blu-ray™ Combo Pack & Blu-ray 3D™ Combo Pack 

•	PRELIMINARY ANIMATIC SEQUENCES 

o	Play with Commentary by Directors Anthony Stacchi and Graham Annable

o	Baby In The Trash

o	Eggs In The Underworld

o	Man On A Horse

o	Trubshaw’s Inventorium

o	Cheese Shop

o	Tea And Cheese


Bonus Features on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D™ Combo Pack and DVD

•	DARE TO BE SQUARE: BEHIND THE SCENES OF THE BOXTROLLS

o	VOICING THE BOXTROLLS 

The tremendously talented cast members of The Boxtrolls discuss what it’s like to voice an animated puppet, what each actor brought to his/her role, whether their personalities were similar to their characters, and more.	

o	INSIDE THE BOX 

The directors, producers, and creative supervisor of character fabrication Georgina Hayns share the challenges of crafting characters who are inside a box.

o	THE BIG CHEESE: ALLERGY SNATCHER 

The directors and producers are joined by Brian McLean, director of Rapid Prototyping, to discuss how the animation studio LAIKA creates the faces for their puppets. The big story here – literally! – is how Snatcher’s face changes shape due to his cheese allergy.

o	DECONSTRUCTING THE DANCE 

Discover how LAIKA combined traditional stop-motion animation with visual effects in order to create the beautiful ballroom dance sequence – and how costume designer Deborah Cook met the challenge of creating costumes that could flow during a dance scene.

o	THINK BIG: THE MECHA DRILL 

Standing 5 feet tall and weighing over 75 pounds, the Mecha-Drill is the largest stop motion puppet/prop ever created by LAIKA. Follow its creation from design to completion. 


•	FEATURETTES

o	THE NATURE OF CREATION 

o	TROLLS RIGHT OFF THE TONGUE 

o	ALLERGIC TO EASY 

o	LET’S DANCE 

o	ON THE SHOULDERS OF GIANTS 


•	FEATURE COMMENTARY WITH DIRECTORS ANTHONY STACCHI AND GRAHAM ANNABLE

TECHNICAL INFORMATION –BLU-RAY 3D™

Street Date: January 20, 2015

Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 62129697

Running Time: 1 hour 36 minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 1.78:1

Rating: PG for action, some peril, and mild rude humor.

Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 and DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (French, Spanish) 

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French 


TECHNICAL INFORMATION - Blu-ray™:

Street Date: January 20, 2015 

Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 62129700

Running Time: 1 hours 36 minutes 

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 1.78:1

Rating: PG for action, some peril, and mild rude humor.

Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 and DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (French, Spanish) 

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French 


TECHNICAL INFORMATION - DVD:

Street Date: January 20, 2015

Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 62129695

Running Time: 1 hours 36 minutes 

Layers: Dual

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen 1.78:1

Rating: PG for action, some peril, and mild rude humor.

Technical Info: English Dolby Digital 5.1 / DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (French, Spanish) 

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am curious about this movie. Please let us know if you are going to review this one. I wanted to see it in the theater but didn't have time. Looking forward to your potential review.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I am curious about this movie. Please let us know if you are going to review this one. I wanted to see it in the theater but didn't have time. Looking forward to your potential review.


I will definitely try to get a copy to review for you guys


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updated with artwork


----------

